# My book on Nook



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm putting my rescue book on Nook as an ebook. If you'd like to read it previous to publishing, but I need your email addy so you can get into it. You can even make comments in the manuscript.

The book is, _Forever Home: A Guide to ReHoming the Rescued Dog_


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm anxious to read it Maura. You've given me some great information/advice about my dealing with my LGD; and I suspect the information in your book about rehoming dogs will be just as valuable.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Great, send me your email.


----------

